# atv salter rack mount or tow behind ?



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi sorry for all the questions newbie here lol...I was wondering what set up would be beneficial for plowing small parking lots and lots of sidewalks, an atv with a rack mounted salter or a tow behind unit, what are the pros and cons of both these models... thanx in advance for your responses.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

We have a rack mounted Salter and it's small but it's much easier backing up than a tow behind.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

The rack mount is much easier. My concern is that slinging salt from a rack mount spreader will cover the undercarriage in salt and eventually rust it out.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried a pull behind and it is a pain in the A$$ backing up and turning around. Wish I would have bought a rack mount unit. Works great on the lawn though, so would a rack mount. Capacity might not be as much though.


----------

